# Rv Toilet Paper Or Normal Toilet Paper From The Store



## RJLLERENA (Sep 24, 2006)

does it matter which toilet paper to use? have you had any problems with the ones you buy at the grocery store.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

You can buy at the grocery store. We use this. http://www.scottbrand.com/us/products/tiss...issue_rapid.asp

Rick


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

THE LLERENAS said:


> does it matter which toilet paper to use? have you had any problems with the ones you buy at the grocery store.


We use RV TP, opposed to regular household. The breakdown ability is important. My DW would be interested in the Scott Brand..


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

We use Scotts, in fact on the package it says RV and septic safe. It's much cheaper than the "RV" paper also.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

You want to use RV Septic tank approved toilet paper -- or something that breaks down quickly...

The killer to the RV tank from regular toilet paper is the clumping ... regular toilet paper requires quite of bit of movement through the homes septic system coupled with hundreds of gallons of water to aid in its dissolvement ... neither of which is readily available in most RV holding tanks...

And lets face it -- you let regular toilet paper get wet in a holding tank -- then dry out --and you got something as hard a baseball to deal with...

my advice -- spend the extra few cents -- get RV approved toilet paper...


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Scotts here too. Also use it at home (we have a septic system)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

bill_pfaff said:


> Scotts here too. Also use it at home (we have a septic system)


x2 (or whatever the count is







) ...and, even if you don't have a home septic, you will be helping your town's sewer system just that little bit more.

This also serves the purpose of setting up 1 to be an "extra supply" for the other....when we need to restock the RV, we've got the 'stash' in the house without having to make a special trip just for "RV TP". (works the other way 'round, too







)


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

were a scott's family too, also my DW says it has to be white to save the sewer systems from the dye.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Scotts here too. Also use it at home (we have a septic system)


x2 (or whatever the count is







) ...and, even if you don't have a home septic, you will be helping your town's sewer system just that little bit more.

This also serves the purpose of setting up 1 to be an "extra supply" for the other....when we need to restock the RV, we've got the 'stash' in the house without having to make a special trip just for "RV TP". (works the other way 'round, too







)
[/quote]

Only the finest RV safe 2 ply will do!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Just do the RV T/P test! Fill a mason jar, about 1 pint, with water. Add 2 to 3 sheets of t/p and put the lid on, shake slightly and check in 15 minutes. If its not completely shredded into small pieces don't use it. Sometimes even some RV T/P fails the test. As noted the Scotts 2 ply passes, we also use the large Costco Kirkland TP and haven't had any problems with it. Good luck!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Scotts here too.

Did the mason jar test before switching just to be sure. Only waited a few minutes and it was already shredded. Switched after that.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

We use Scott's and the RV type as well, however we were told once by a dealer to never use Charmin









Ed


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

We just use what ever we have at home except the really thick ones like Kleenex brand. I have used the Costco Kirkland 2 ply and it is good and cheap. I like that each roll comes individually wrapped too.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

nynethead said:


> were a scott's family too, also my DW says it has to be white to save the sewer systems from the dye.


You do realize that they DYE the color White ....







-- actually toilet paper is an off brown color when it has no dye in it...


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

THE LLERENAS said:


> does it matter which toilet paper to use? have you had any problems with the ones you buy at the grocery store.


THE LLERENAS- The RV type is the way to go. You don't want to mess with the cloging and clumping. "If its yellow then it's mellow, if it's brown flush it down!".


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

X3 on the Costco Kirkland tp!









It's labeled rv and septic safe...I did the jar test and it passed with flying colors


----------



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

About 2 years ago we had MTS Mobile RV Technical Services do some work on our water heater. They did a great job and also offered some good tips for general RV upkeep.

One of those tips was to not buy RV toilet paper. According the tech, RV Toilet Paper is just repackaged 1-ply with a huge mark-up. His recommendation, go ahead and use regular TP - and you shouldn't have any problem with clogging things up (have you seen the diameter of the dump tubes?).

Anyway- we took his advice and just stock the trailer from our house supply when leaving for a trip and we've never had an issue. 
If anyone's interested MTS can be found at mobileRVrepair.com I highly recommend them.

Jonathan


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

RV toilet paper here!

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Scotts

and unless you are dry camping with no sewer dump for a while, plenty of water.


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

BJ's wholesale club here.

Did the RV TP test and it passed with flying colors.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Scott's Rapid Dissolving is $17.78 for a case of 20 at Amazon.com (free shipping for Prime members). We'll try to find a sample roll and if it works out I think we'll be switching over this summer ... much cheaper than other RV paper I've seen.

(Upon review I see it is 1-ply, so the "taste test" will be important)

Thanks for the tip!

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> X3 on the Costco Kirkland tp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


REALLY? That is great news. Just brought home that HUGE package full tonight.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Scott's!!!
I buy at Sam's Club and the rolls are individually wrapped!
Scott's 1000
That is nice just in case the cupboard pops open 
during travel and the TP goes flying on the floor!

We used to use this, but I think it is too "puffy"
for the RV toilet system... so as stated above we
use the 1000. 
Scott's Extra Soft
MaeJae


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Scotts Extra Soft says Septic and RV safe right on the label.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

THE LLERENAS said:


> does it matter which toilet paper to use? have you had any problems with the ones you buy at the grocery store.


We use Scott's brand, the 1-ply rv safe stuff. Use it at home as well. works well....
Bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> X3 on the Costco Kirkland tp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you see this info? I just looked on our Kirkland TP and it doesn't say anything about RV/septic safe.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> X3 on the Costco Kirkland tp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you see this info? I just looked on our Kirkland TP and it doesn't say anything about RV/septic safe.
[/quote]

It's on the Scott brand tissue.....1 ply only.
Bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Eagleeyes said:


> X3 on the Costco Kirkland tp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you see this info? I just looked on our Kirkland TP and it doesn't say anything about RV/septic safe.
[/quote]

It's on the Scott brand tissue.....1 ply only.
Bob
[/quote]

Who has it labeled on the Kirkland brand? Where?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> X3 on the Costco Kirkland tp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you see this info? I just looked on our Kirkland TP and it doesn't say anything about RV/septic safe.
[/quote]
Hold an individually sealed package of the Kirkland Signature Embossed Bath Tissue...Look at the front of the label just left of where it says 425 sheets per roll...

Don't make me get out my macro lens









It says Safe for Septic Systems (thought it said rv too but it doesn't)

Put a couple of sheets in a jar of water and shake it. It's liquified within seconds.

Oh! and it's 2-ply


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Piecemakers said:


> BJ's wholesale club here.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> BJ's wholesale club here.


















[/quote]

LOL...is it in Nevada?


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Lady Di said:


> Scotts Extra Soft says Septic and* RV safe* right on the label.


I just _think_ that it takes up more room in the tank. It is puffy.
Never actually did a side by side shake in a jar test... 
Maybe Dawn could do a science experiment??? 
It also leaves too much TP lint behind (pardon the pun!)


MaeJae


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

I just think its wonderful that we can spend so much time on TP...

Bob


----------



## LewCat (Jan 6, 2008)

Eagleeyes said:


> I just think its wonderful that we can spend so much time on TP...
> 
> Bob


I have learned so much on TP. Got a new TT and first time TT Owner, If anyone See's someone at Wally World in the TP section holding a Mason Jar w/water, that will be ME..


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

jetjane said:


> We just use what ever we have at home except the really thick ones like Kleenex brand. I have used the Costco Kirkland 2 ply and it is good and cheap. I like that each roll comes individually wrapped too.


Well, since I work for Georgia-Pacific, and Costco is my account, it's good to hear that you guys are using the Kirkland that we make and deliver to the clubs every day!! Hey, it keeps my salary any way right? We also make the Dixie plates and cups which are good camping material too







IF only I could get much much more of this stuff free....

With that said, we use whatever GP makes in the house and RV. I'm the only girl in my household and we have the quickie flush right? We definitely don't use the thick stuff tho like Charmin / Kleenex (competitors). That stuff feels good but definitely is a clogger!

C-









p.s. By the way, Quilted Northern and Kirkland bath are ran on the same production line (more than anyone ever wanted to know).


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campingnut18 said:


> ...snip...
> Well, since I work for Georgia-Pacific, and Costco is my account, ........


Do I hear someone giving out DISCOUNTS at Costco?? YEA!!


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Eagleeyes said:


> I just think its wonderful that we can spend so much time on TP...
> 
> Bob


And it's a long time till spring.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

fspieg said:


> I just think its wonderful that we can spend so much time on TP...
> 
> Bob


And it's a long time till spring.

[/quote]

Sigh....


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

our dealer told us scott's or kirkland when we bought the OB, and that's all we've used. The picture he painted of clogging the system with the other stuff was NASTY, both to the service dude who had to clean it and to the pocketbook. We also converted the house to scott's and/or kirkland so we had a safe back up for both.
We thought we had an original plan, but guess OBer's think alike.








spring WILL arrive!!
Ember


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

I always top off the toilet/blank tank with water prior to dumping. I helps to allow everything to flow our better. I use whataver toilet paper I use at home (Charmin Ultra) and have no problems evacuating the blank tank with the use of the Tornando black tank flush system. The BEST thing in the world for a rv. Due to the basically flat bottom surface of the holding tanks, there is no way for it to fully drain solids without a tank flush system. PCM


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

campingnut18 said:


> By the way, Quilted Northern and Kirkland bath are ran on the same production line (more than anyone ever wanted to know).


Thanks I always wondered who made the Kirkland stuff





















All we buy at home and work, who buys a 4 pack of TP lol


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> By the way, Quilted Northern and Kirkland bath are ran on the same production line (more than anyone ever wanted to know).


Thanks I always wondered who made the Kirkland stuff





















All we buy at home and work*, who buys a 4 pack of TP* lol
[/quote]

Not me...I like to buy 48 at a time...


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> who buys a 4 pack of TP lol


A four pack is not near enough if one is to stock up. 20 is much better.









Don't want to run out - ever.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Lady Di said:


> who buys a 4 pack of TP lol


A four pack is not near enough if one is to stock up. 20 is much better.









Don't want to run out - ever.
[/quote]

So much for Sheryl Crow...."One piece at a time."


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Lady Di said:


> who buys a 4 pack of TP lol


A four pack is not near enough if one is to stock up. 20 is much better.









Don't want to run out - ever.
[/quote]

Who buys a four-pack? That would be full-timers, who never have enough storage. A while back, the only source available was Wally - and they don't do four packs. I restocked the cupboard, and still have what seems a year's supply in the basement, stacked on top of the air compressor.

There's a chili supper on Tuesday. Maybe that will help.

Sluggo


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

I have learned so much on TP. Got a new TT and first time TT Owner, If anyone See's someone at Wally World in the TP section holding a Mason Jar w/water, that will be ME..








[/quote]

ROFLMAO























BTW I can picture you doing that









Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

outbacknjack said:


> I have learned so much on TP. Got a new TT and first time TT Owner, If anyone See's someone at Wally World in the TP section holding a Mason Jar w/water, that will be ME..


Make sure the cops don't see ya...might think it is moonshine.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I have learned so much on TP. Got a new TT and first time TT Owner, If anyone See's someone at Wally World in the TP section holding a Mason Jar w/water, that will be ME..


Make sure the cops don't see ya...might think it is moonshine.
[/quote]

Only if they drink it....







lol


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ember said:


> ...... but guess OBer's think alike.


Oooooooooh YEAH!!! More than some care to _ever_ admit.... Kinda scary, really


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Who thought there would be four or more pages on tp?

Guess this what happens in the winter.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Who thought there would be four or more pages on tp?

Guess this what happens in the winter.


----------

